# Soviet Space Engineers



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh wow, I just came across this game due out in 2020. Using real rocket engineering you take over the Soviet space development. As a huge fan of the Soviet space program this is a must purchase and play from me.
Soviet Space Engineers – Pyramid Games


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 6, 2019)

I can’t wait to see the Scott Manley video


----------



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm hoping it does well enough that I can redesign the N1 and get the Soviets to the moon first.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 6, 2019)

I take it you’ve played Buzz Aldrin’s Space Programme Manager.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2019)

No, I haven't actually. I just took a look at it and I may give it a try.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 6, 2019)

Back in the 90s I used to play Buzz Aldrin’s Space Race, Space programme manager is a more in depth version.


----------

